# كورس فيديو Fininte Element Method مباشر



## captainhass (9 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم



على هذا الرابط ان شاء الله ستجدون

كورس كامل محاضرات video

Fininte Element Method

numerical analysis

الكورس مباشر للمشاهدة على الموقع أو يمكنك تحميل الفيديو

عن طريق Internet download manager




الرابط


*http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Finite Element method course.php​


----------



## captainhass (10 فبراير 2010)

شكل الموضوع ما عجبكم؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Ahmad Al Trabeshi (10 فبراير 2010)

*مشكوووور*

بصراحا موضوع كثير رائع


----------



## captainhass (10 فبراير 2010)

ahmad al trabeshi قال:


> بصراحا موضوع كثير رائع



جزاكم الله كل خير على جميل الرد​


----------



## captainhass (12 فبراير 2010)

*اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك*​


----------



## amine2006 (12 فبراير 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## captainhass (12 فبراير 2010)

amine2006 قال:


> thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss



you welcome​


----------



## captainhass (13 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا ايام

و لكن تذكر قوله تعالى

" و فوق كل ذى علم عليم "​


----------



## zino gm (13 فبراير 2010)

موضوع :77: رائع


----------



## zino gm (13 فبراير 2010)

النقل طاقة


----------



## captainhass (13 فبراير 2010)

*
يعطيك العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير​*​


----------



## captainhass (14 فبراير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة
*​


----------



## captainhass (15 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك 

فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (23 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة​


----------



## captainhass (26 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (11 مارس 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (17 مارس 2010)

اتمنى ان يستفيد جميع المسلمين و المسلمات فى ارجاء الارض من هذا المحتوى العلمى​


----------



## ahmsha0 (19 مارس 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## captainhass (19 مارس 2010)

ahmsha0 قال:


> thaaaaaaaaaaaanks



جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم 

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## bouzid24 (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## bouzid24 (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hamzeaziz (19 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## captainhass (19 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم و كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (27 مارس 2010)

اتمنى الاستفادة و التوفيق لجميع طلاب العلم ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## General michanics (27 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية و يزيدك من علمو


----------



## captainhass (29 مارس 2010)

general michanics قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية و يزيدك من علمو



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## الــرداء الاسود (29 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووور على الموضووع موفق باااذن الله ....
ياليت لو في درووس كثيره بالفيدوووو ...
تقبل مرووري ...


----------



## captainhass (1 أبريل 2010)

الــرداء الاسود قال:


> مشكووووووور على الموضووع موفق باااذن الله ....
> ياليت لو في درووس كثيره بالفيدوووو ...
> تقبل مرووري ...




جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (16 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ان ينفع هذا الموضوع طلاب العلم فى كل مكان

ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (26 أبريل 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (2 مايو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## طالبة الرحمة (2 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## captainhass (3 مايو 2010)

طالبة الرحمة قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> موضوع مفيد جدا




الله يعطيكى العافية
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (5 مايو 2010)

*اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع قد افادكم بشىء 
ان شاء الله تعالى​*​
​


----------



## captainhass (11 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## د.محبس (11 مايو 2010)

موقع ممتاز 

تحياتي لك يا موهوب


----------



## captainhass (12 مايو 2010)

د.محبس قال:


> موقع ممتاز
> 
> تحياتي لك يا موهوب



جزاكم الله كل خير د.محبس
و لكن طال غيابك الفترة الماضية
و افتقدنا مشاركاتك الفعالة

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## captainhass (14 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (18 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (4 يونيو 2010)

اللهم وفق طلاب العلم فى امتحاناتهم​


----------



## captainhass (6 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## رائد احمد (7 يونيو 2010)

كيف يتم تحميل الملف


----------



## captainhass (8 يونيو 2010)

رائد احمد قال:


> كيف يتم تحميل الملف



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم

*
يمكنك تحميل محاضرات الفيديو

عن طريق برنامج Interner download manger 

IDM 

الاصدار 5.17 أو اعلى

بمجرد تشغيل الفيديو سيظهر لك plugin من البرنامج

مكتوب بها download this video

بالضغط عليها ثم الضغط على start download
سيتم تحميل الفيديوهات

اتمنى ان يكون الشرح واضح

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
*​
​


----------



## lawlaw (8 يونيو 2010)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## captainhass (8 يونيو 2010)

lawlaw قال:


> thanksssssssssss



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## رائد احمد (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا نتمنى المزيد


----------



## captainhass (10 يونيو 2010)

lawlaw قال:


> thanksssssssssss



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (15 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (18 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (20 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع رااائع ومحاضرات بديعة*

موقع بديع متخصص في العندسه الميكانيكية
شكرا لكم


----------



## Eng lfc (20 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (20 يونيو 2010)

eng lfc قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (24 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (26 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (28 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## redouane koulli (29 يونيو 2010)

Merci pour le cours


----------



## captainhass (29 يونيو 2010)

redouane koulli قال:


> merci pour le cours



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (2 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (4 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (6 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (8 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك 

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## ابو زهراء الناصري (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على تلك المعلومات تحياتي لك وآملين المزيد


----------



## captainhass (9 يوليو 2010)

ابو زهراء الناصري قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على تلك المعلومات تحياتي لك وآملين المزيد



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (13 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (15 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (18 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## مؤيد الاسلام (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (19 يوليو 2010)

مؤيد الاسلام قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا




جزاكم الله كل خير
الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## captainhass (22 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## mr.ahf1 (22 يوليو 2010)

you must have the books that he's talking about in the lecture*
"like "Zienkiewicz*


----------



## captainhass (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (31 أغسطس 2010)

اغتنم العشر الأواخر​


----------



## captainhass (24 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (14 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------

